# Under Rated/Hidden Gem Amps!



## robotsatemygma (Mar 25, 2012)

In your opinion, what are some of the most under rated amps produced? You know, those cool hidden gems only small groups know about. 

All I can think of is this tweed covered Fender Bronco. Holy Crickets! This lil guy had some balls for being a "cheap" 15w solid state practice amp w/ a 8" speaker. Even had a 8ohm speaker out!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2012)

Peavey VTM
Peavey Ultra
Sovtek MIG
Genz Benz El Diablo
Mesa F-Series
Carvin X100B (especially older ones)
Ampeg VH150
Marshall 8100
Marshall 8200

Those can all be found between $150 and $500 and are some seriously awesome amps. They might have some followings in certain niches, but the guitar playing masses seem to have passed them by.


----------



## op1e (Mar 25, 2012)

^

Ultra!!!


----------



## Mitochondria (Mar 25, 2012)

A little more pricey but fairly unrecognized.... H&K Triamp Mk1.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Mar 25, 2012)

Randall V2......sounds DOPE and are there ANY other amps in its price range that have Midi functionality?

Wish I didn't get rid of it  damn Marshall 1960a cabs. I hate you!


----------



## Kwirk (Mar 25, 2012)

Mesa Mark III.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2012)

Lemme add:
Blackstar Artisan (Everyone only talks about the Series One and HT series)
Any Randall head besides the RX series (like getaway said, the V2 and T2 are AMAZING for the price)
Crate GX130C 
Crate Excallibur series
Gibson Lab L5 (Ty Tabor  )
Crate Stealth
Marshall Artist and Mosfet heads (Supposedly can rival a JCM800 if dialed right)
Line 6 Vetta series
Line 6 Flextone series
Cornford (Revered in forums, unknown to the public) 
Crate VTX350H
Egnater/Rocktron TOL
Any Ampeg guitar amp
Any Laney amp
Marshall 6100 (Starting to get a following again)
Marshall JCM900 MKIII and SL-X
Hughes and Kettner Trilogy
Hughes and Kettner Warp X
Any other Hughes and Kettner amp
Mesa Quad and Studio preamps (The studio is based on the MKIIC+ and the Quad IS the MKIIC+)
Mesa DC, F, and Caliber series
Mesa Stiletto series
Peavey Rockmaster Preamp
Soldano SP77 preamp (Cheapest. Soldano product. Ever)
Rocktron Piranha preamp
I've heard awesome things about the Fender Roc Pro and GK 250ML amps

I might keep updating this list if I think of more amps.


----------



## Masc0t (Mar 25, 2012)

Peavey Windsor 100 watt head. You can find these for around 200-250 dollars and with the right tweaking it sounds like a pretty kick ass tube amp for the money.


----------



## Moltar (Mar 25, 2012)

Peavey Rockmasters are amazing with a good boost. Also the old Marshall 9005 poweramps. They make everything sound huge. They have the giant old Drake transformers, which I've heard are desirable.


----------



## jordanky (Mar 25, 2012)

Kwirk said:


> Mesa Mark III.



I back this 100%. A lot of hype for the IIC+, IV and V's but not too much buzz about the III. I absolutely love mine. Also saw the Peavey VTM mentioned, also killer amps.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 25, 2012)

My Roland 408.

AMAZING clean channel and really juicey drive channel. Somewhere between a recto and 5150.

Seems to be a clone of a 5150 (aesthetically) in a 4x8 combo with a 4x8 ext. cab.

I've turned mine into a head.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 25, 2012)

Epiphone Valve Junior. A bit boxy, but AMAZING tone. The boxiness goes away if you get the head version and then use a different cab though.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Any amp made by bedrock.


----------



## Zado (Mar 26, 2012)

Steavens Poundcake MKI 100w - one of the best 4 channels amp ever tried,at high volums (it needs to be cranked cuz it works SO much with the poweramp section) it sounds like a couple of SLO at full.A complete marvel.

Laney AOR - for the price,absoutely KILLER,and much more versatile (though you can't consider it a versatile beast all around) than the JCM800 it copies

Brunetti XL Revo - DAT CLEAN!

Masotti x100m - One of the best italian amps EVER made.It stands easily near a bogner,and for some genres it sounds way better


Laney VH100 - noisy,but for the price it kicks every single new marshall's dirty ass

H&K triampMK1 (never tried the MK2) - scary versatile,it can do every single genre you will need

Cornford amps - very underrated,they sound magnificent,but very few knows

ceriatone amps - I tried a chupa,and it was %&%$éù*é* for less than 1000&#8364;,never found something made with such a great quality and great sound for twice the price.
The dumble clone is pure sex.
Need to try a plexi

Randall amps - for heavy genres they are very good imho




A OVER-Rated amps topic is needed!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 26, 2012)

I would add to this list this little amp:

Engl Thunder 50

Only reason I changed this amp was because I needed more headroom, so I went with a 100w amp. It delivers brutal death metal with a little fuzz in it, a modern metal sound that is very tight and even a rock/blues sound. Not the best for all, but very versatile. For now, it is my awesome backup amp


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 26, 2012)

Fender Super-Sonic


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 26, 2012)

Have to agree with these:
Marshall 6100 - Awesome amp, midi, i mean just awesome marshall. I will eventually own one, marshall, but with it's own flavour.

Marshall JCM900 SL-X - I picked one of these up last month (need to do a NAD) and it is pretty damn cool. ALl the gain you will ever need, works really nicely with tubescreamers, just a marshall with gain. Loving it, although for it to sound good it needs to be cranked (like all marshalls). Love that you can only switch master volumes. A true no nonsense amp.

Marshall 8100/8200 - still sound ace, no idea how they managed to fuck up the valvestates, as the originals really are the best, and sounded ace and still do.

Rivera TBR-1/2 SL. The TBR range is awesome. End of. Built like tanks, stereo power sections, sound amazing.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Mar 26, 2012)

Crate Shockwave heads

yum


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 26, 2012)

H&K amps in general, triamp mk II was one of the finest amps I have ever played.


----------



## GXPO (Mar 26, 2012)

Some of the lower profile ENGL's as mentioned above. The Thunder 50 Can sound pretty damn good when tweaked.


----------



## mayx (Mar 26, 2012)

In my opinion:
The Old Marshall Valvestate Line 
Randall RH200 (i hate myself for selling this amp)
Hughes and Kettner Triamp MKI 
and the Roland AC60 for one of the best cleans ever (yes, with an electric guitar)


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome replies guys! You totally reminded me of the Engl Thunder and Marshall JCM900! God I loved those amps! 

If that Thunder came with a built in reverb in a head format, I'd be all over it again! Such a tight and focused tone, just amazing for metal. Those 5881's are a lethal, especially Tung Sol 5881s. But I was never really fond of the shared EQ.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 27, 2012)

robotsatemygma said:


> If that Thunder came with a built in reverb in a head format, I'd be all over it again! Such a tight and focused tone, just amazing for metal. Those 5881's are a lethal, especially Tung Sol 5881s. But I was never really fond of the shared EQ.


 
The shared EQ was also bugging me a lot... I like to have both an eqed clean and lead channel... Still, awesome amp, really. Glad to see some share love for it


----------



## Thep (Mar 27, 2012)

Randall RM100 

Reliability issues aside, they are so fucking beast. Its sad to see that Randall neglected them until the point of no return. Egnater will hopefully bring them back to life.


----------



## Ian Egnater (Mar 27, 2012)

Thep said:


> Randall RM100
> 
> Reliability issues aside, they are so fucking beast. Its sad to see that Randall neglected them until the point of no return. Egnater will hopefully bring them back to life.



We are planning on bringing the modular stuff back to life. No worries there.


----------



## Thep (Mar 27, 2012)

Ian Egnater said:


> We are planning on bringing the modular stuff back to life. No worries there.



YES!!!!!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 27, 2012)

Thep said:


> Randall RM100
> 
> Reliability issues aside, they are so fucking beast. Its sad to see that Randall neglected them until the point of no return. Egnater will hopefully bring them back to life.


 
Hell yeah, I haven't mentionned this one because... well... I would have named both of my amps lol...



Ian Egnater said:


> We are planning on bringing the modular stuff back to life. No worries there.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2012)

B-52 AT-100. Tons of amp for the price. I picked one up for $500 when they were still out. All tube 3 channel head, 3 rectifier modes, Tight heavy gain on both lead channels (great for a boost channel), nice cleans. I used to get tons of compliments on my tone when i had this amp.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Mar 27, 2012)

Rocktron Chameleon pre, stable basis of my tone for the last 6 years or so, absolutely love that preamp.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 27, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> B-52 AT-100. Tons of amp for the price. I picked one up for $500 when they were still out. All tube 3 channel head, 3 rectifier modes, Tight heavy gain on both lead channels (great for a boost channel), nice cleans. I used to get tons of compliments on my tone when i had this amp.


 
I thought the same thing. I guess the only issue was in quality control. Seemd to be a very high fail rate on that amp, otherwise it sounded killer for the $$$.


----------



## edsped (Mar 27, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lemme add:
> Any Randall head besides the RX series (like getaway said, the V2 and T2 are AMAZING for the price)
> Crate GX130C
> Crate Excallibur series
> ...


Wasn't it the L6 that Ty Tabor used?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2012)

edsped said:


> Wasn't it the L6 that Ty Tabor used?



We're both wrong. It was an L5.


----------



## edsped (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoops, I actually knew that but typed L6 instead, haha. I've come very close to snatching up an L5 a few times in the past few years but something would always come up so that I wouldn't have the money for it.


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Mar 27, 2012)

Earforce Amplification (Small German manufacturer, who somehow fails to discover the PR-drum...) - simplistic yet extremely versatile!

+1 for the ENGL thunder, too...


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 27, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> B-52 AT-100. Tons of amp for the price. I picked one up for $500 when they were still out. All tube 3 channel head, 3 rectifier modes, Tight heavy gain on both lead channels (great for a boost channel), nice cleans. I used to get tons of compliments on my tone when i had this amp.


 
Got mine for $300, get tons of compliments on my tone, but Id love to upgrade still


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 27, 2012)

-Mesa F-series
-Mesa DC series
-Fender-era Sunn T50C and Model T
-Fender Super-Sonic
-Vox AC50CCP2


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 27, 2012)

XXL
Ampeg SS 140C
Marshall 8200 
X100b 
Vetta I


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> I thought the same thing. I guess the only issue was in quality control. Seemd to be a very high fail rate on that amp, otherwise it sounded killer for the $$$.



Yeah from what i read after i bought it, the earlier runs had some major overheating issues, and the reverb typically died. I had mine (a later run) for a couple years with no issues. I guess when you get that much for the price, they are going to have to cut a few corners.

I actually saw alot of country guys using that amp for the cleans, but great metal amp too IMO, nice tight low end.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2012)

here's the B52 in a large theater - the 1st solo and louder rhythm guitar is from the B52 and an Ibanez MIJ S series . Of course i couldn't pass up an opportunity to post on old band video! 

embedding not working for me


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 28, 2012)

Thep said:


> Randall RM100
> 
> Reliability issues aside, they are so fucking beast. Its sad to see that Randall neglected them until the point of no return. Egnater will hopefully bring them back to life.



Awesome amp. One of the ones I need to track down at some point as they rock, the bogner clone preamp is WIN as they say

+1 on the Mesa DC series, I keep meaning to find one of them as well...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, since I can't edit anymore, I'll just make a new post:

-Ibanez Thermion (Was apparently Ibby's take on a Rectifier. Never tried one myself, but non one EVER talks about them)
-Marshall 2203KK (Its somewhat well known, but a lot of Marshall purists diss it because its "not exactly like a true JCM800")
-Red Bear amps (A lot like the Sovteks, made in Russia. Supposed to be based on Fenders and Marshalls)
-ISP Theta heads and preamps (EXTREMELY versatile. People ignore them because they're pretty expensive and they're purely solid state)
-Rocktron Prophesy preamp
-ART DST-8080 amp and DST-4 pre (Very unknown. With the few demos I've heard, they sounded pretty damn good)
-Custom Audio Electronics amps (Pricey as hell, which explains why not a lot of people have heard of them, but they sound amazing)
-Sansamp PSA 1.1 (Versatile preamp, sounds AMAZING with high gain tones. Its another amp thats kinda on the fence between being a sleeper and being well known)
-Meteoro amps (Not sure how well known they are in other countries, but I never hear a peep about them here in the US. The Mako MAK 3000 has to be one of the tightest high gain amps I've ever heard. Awesome thrash amp)
-Madison Amps (Awesome metal amps. Get mixed reviews because of reliability issues. Very rare to find, and if you don't have a footswitch, good fuckin' luck.  )
-Rivera amps (Even though they have some high-profile endorsers, like Mick Thompson, they're still pretty... not well known. Paul Rivera used to work for Fender, so I think Rivera's clean channels are based on a Fender design, so you're gonna get some REALLY nice cleans. Also makes some awesome low gain amps and high gain amps like the Knucklehead and Knucklehead Tre)
-Peavey Stereo Chorus 400 (A cheaper, more powerful version of the Roland JC-120. Never seen anyone talk about them, ever. Can be found for around $100 - $200 if you're lucky)
-Crate Powerblock (May not be the best sounding on its own, but this would make one of THE best power amps or backup amps. 150W mono, 75W stereo, line out. Run you POD HD or Axe FX in this and you'll be set. Also has a VERY small footprint, so it can be carried in a small bag if needed)


----------



## Albionic (Mar 28, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Fender Super-Sonic



i'd kill for one of these at the moment


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 28, 2012)

ADA MP2. Everybody kept on raving about the MP1 and how the MP2 wasn't as good, but I used mine for 10+ years and it rocked hard. Buile in noise gate, pre gain EQ, post gain EQ, and integrated chorus made it an awesome unit. Plus its integrated cab simulation actually didn't suck even if it was overly stereotyped (read: difficult to get something else than black albumesque tones from it) 
Its only downside was that it was very expensive when it was current and that the On/Off switch was on the back of the unit. You can now grab one for 200-300$ I advise people to try it it's an awesome unit.


----------



## Zado (Mar 28, 2012)

> -Diamond Amps (Somewhat recent company. I really like how their amps sound)


Never tried one,but I read everywhere very awful reviews


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Zado said:


> Never tried one,but I read everywhere very awful reviews



Was the other way around for me. I read they were really good hand-built amps. 

I think Usmarine75 here had one for awhile. Can be wrong. I'll take it out, because I read alittle deeper and I did see mixed reviews about them.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 28, 2012)

Has anyone played a Hiwatt? They seem to be well forgotten even though you'd see them all over stages next to Marshall, Vox, Fender, Orange, and Acoustic back in the 70's.

I don't think Randall did the modular thing correctly. I remember testing a combo that had 3 of the preamps, one being the XTC and another being the Kirk Hammet sig one. They basically sounded the same to me. And I flipped back and forth going... WTF! There's no way these sound the same.

The B-52 AT100 was a pretty nice amp. What'd they call them, the poor man's Mesa Recto?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

robotsatemygma said:


> Has anyone played a Hiwatt? They seem to be well forgotten even though you'd see them all over stages next to Marshall, Vox, Fender, Orange, and Acoustic back in the 70's.



I think it was because of a change of management in the early 80's. They're owned by Fernandes now.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 28, 2012)

Seconding the shit out of anything Randall.


----------



## vices like vipers (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a GSP 21 Pro preamp with Legend firmware, and I get some pretty nice tones out of it. great cleans, and nice dirty tones. at the moment I have a VIldhjarta ish tone.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Mar 28, 2012)

Due to some new gear purchases....


Line 6 Vetta II slays all!!!!

For dirt cheap


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

getaway_fromme said:


> Due to some new gear purchases....
> 
> 
> Line 6 Vetta II slays all!!!!
> ...



Indeed. All this talk about it is making my next amp purchase even harder. Not sure if I should get the Vetta or the Randall V2.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Mar 28, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Indeed. All this talk about it is making my next amp purchase even harder. Not sure if I should get the Vetta or the Randall V2.



Lol vetta by far.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 28, 2012)

getaway_fromme said:


> Lol vetta by far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


>



Okay, T2 it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 28, 2012)

Gonna second the Vetta. 

It can get the same level of br00t1z as the V2 and T2, but also brings a whole bunch of solid effects, tons more amps, and has zero tubes to worry about.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2012)

I can deal with preamp tubes, and the Randall T2 has THE tone I'm searching for. But the Vetta does too, with a variety of other tones and effects. Oh boy


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 28, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> My Roland 408.
> 
> AMAZING clean channel and really juicey drive channel. Somewhere between a recto and 5150.
> 
> ...



I never thought I'd see the old 408 referenced on this site! I sold mine years ago to my sister's first husband and completely forgot about it until I visited him a year ago and got to play with it and I kept thinking to myself: "Why the hell did I sell this amp again?"


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 28, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I never thought I'd see the old 408 referenced on this site! I sold mine years ago to my sister's first husband and completely forgot about it until I visited him a year ago and got to play with it and I kept thinking to myself: "Why the hell did I sell this amp again?"


 
Mine sat in the corner for YEARS. The combo bit was always a pain to lug around. I was gonna sell it eventually.

When I got a 2x12 with V30's, I plugged it up to the 408 and thought..."well, fuck me"...

With a TS-9 I can get very close to my 6505+ but the clean is really, really nice.


----------



## Augminished (Mar 28, 2012)

The Vox Night Train!

The cleans on there are just brilliant. I put an ECC81 and ECC83S tubes in it. 

That amp just slays for cleans. Then when used in conjunction with the Axe Fx II it just makes you


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 28, 2012)

I will also put forth the Reeves Super '78. Killer, killer-sounding amp.


----------



## bob123 (Mar 29, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Any amp made by bedrock.




So good im gonna say it twice.


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 29, 2012)

Randall Rg100es, Rg170 w/GEQ, Century 170, Century 200, Century 200II, Cyclone, T2/V2

Fender- Prosonic and Tonemaster

Marshall 6100 and SLX

Titan

Framus Ruby Riot

Peavey Rockmaster

Little Walter Tube amps


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 29, 2012)

Rivera k100 Original knucklehead from the 90's. The best amp i have ever owned hands down and very underrated. I bought mine for 550 with the fs and sold it for 700. I have been trying to get back to that amp every since i got rid of it.


----------

